# Heres my compound bow collection!!!



## 3dbowmaster

It'll probably take a while, but here goes!!!! 
Any help with with names and dates and history or anything else would be appreciated!!!

The first is an ALLEN


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Allen Prototype maybe!!!*

When I got this one I was told it was a prototype!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*American Bobcat*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Bear Kodiak Special*


----------



## mike atwell

I used to own one like in the first pic. Fixed 50lb draw, 50% letoff. They sure didn't shoot very fast, but it was the most quiet bow I ever owned. Even more quiet than a recurve. I think it was called the Allen Speedster. I shot my first deer with it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Bear Pronghorn with BioTech cams*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Bear Silver Mag*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Bear Tamerlane 2*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Ben Pearson Conquerer*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Ben Pearson Shadow 600*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Browning Cobra*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Browning Explorer 1*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Hoyt Easton Button Buck*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Indian Archery Commanche*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Jennings Bow Of The Future*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Jennings Unistar*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Martin Dynabow*

I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Martin Dynabow M-10 Cheetah*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Martin Onza*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Mountaineer (I think Ranger)*

This is a 93ish model This was my first bow that I actually owned!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Olympus Archery ???*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*PSE (Don't know the name)*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*PSE Vector*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*This is one of the Star models by Jennings I think!! Don't know which!*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Stemmler*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Name Unknown!!!*

I would really like to figure this one out!!!! It has a bunch of wheels or pulleys!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Wing ????*

Has a signature that says Frank Ketchum I think!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Wing Impact*

This was my dads bow!!! It has camo limb covers on it!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

I thought everyone might enjoy all of my bows and might know something about them!!!
I have a few more on the way!!! I'll post them as soon as I get some pics!!!
Any help on the dates and History of these bows would be appreciated!!!
If you have any that I might want for my collection, just pm me with what you got!!


----------



## WAID

Pretty neat collection some of those old compounds have some good looking wood in them. Only vintage compound I have is a Bear whitetail hunter. I saw a Browning explorer II at a second hand store and almost bought it but I could justify spending the money for a bow that's just pretty and has a broken string.


----------



## massman

*I think*

The first PSE is a Citation Hunter.

The Jennings appears to be an original Arrowstar. Circa 1977. Won the NE Sectional Indoors 1977, FSL, Lunenburg, MA with one of those. Then the lower limb let go.

The originals had needle barrings in the eccentrics which wore the steel axles. The idler wheels had no barrings or bushing in them so the wore, or the axle wore, or the brackets wore. The riser were good but at higher poundages they has a tendency to twist or break. They were for there time however the state of the art in compounds. Let off was all of 28%. Great finger bow. Shooting 1914's with 7% Nibbs points, 29" draw, bow set at 50# using a 12 strand dacron string I could squeaze 212 FPS out of mine.
Regards


----------



## Tim Roberts

That's a great collection of History. :thumbs_up


----------



## parkerman 10

I own that first bow you showed.It is an Allen speedster.50# very slow and quiet. I don't think it was cut out dead center.I think i paid $80.00 in maybe 1973.


----------



## massman

*I think*

your bow that is "unknown" looks a lot like the GROVES attempt at a compound. A way of getting around the allen patent. If it is, a friend had one of the Groves target model compound. It would take he and the pro at the proshop four hours to tune and then it would detune itself in a matter of 100 arrows.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## uphunter

Makes me feel old, i used to sell some of those bows new, might have an old bear alaskan to go along with the tamerlane.

Jim


----------



## trooper397

Great collection.


----------



## tacoben

Congrats!! That's a great collection you have there! I too have the Jennings Arrowstar and the Bear Victor Tamerlane II and love them both, though for the most part, I mainly have them on display (on my wall) and don't really shoot them much. I shoot them with fingers and are accurate as hell!


----------



## tacoben

uphunter said:


> Makes me feel old, i used to sell some of those bows new, might have an old bear alaskan to go along with the tamerlane.
> 
> Jim


Yup!!... the Bear Alaskan is probably the only left I'd as to my collection. Been looking for a "mint" condition one on E-bay but someone always outbids me whenever there is one posted. Saw an old footage of Fred Bear Hunting with that compound and with the recurve limbs makes it quite appealing to the eye.


----------



## uphunter

I think i have an extra one in my stack of stuff in my storeroom, after my busy season ill dig it out and let you know.
Jim


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Heres a few more I got this weekend!!!*

I got these this weekend at the Annual Hillsville Gun Show & Flea Market for a total of $65!!! I thought it was a pretty good deal compared to some I've seen!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*"Brown" Whitetail Hunter*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*"Green" Whitetail Hunter*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Blacktail Hunter*


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Herters*

I beleive this is the same bow as the unkown pic before!!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Unknown (think it is the same as the other Star Model)*

This bow is in perfect shape except for the exceptional paint job of the pot leafs on it!!ukey:


----------



## Sagittarius

That's a cool collection, 3dbowmaster. :thumbs_up 
Enjoyed looking at the pics; thanks.


Sag.


----------



## tacoben

uphunter said:


> I think i have an extra one in my stack of stuff in my storeroom, after my busy season ill dig it out and let you know.
> Jim



Yes, keep in touch if you are willing to make an offer. Thanks!


----------



## reignman

3dbowmaster said:


> I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!
> View attachment 173654


That is also a variation of the Martin Cheetah Dynabo. Circa about 1982-3?


----------



## reignman

3dbowmaster said:


> This bow is in perfect shape except for the exceptional paint job of the pot leafs on it!!ukey:
> View attachment 175024


That is a Jennings Arrowstar. This is the bow that Chuck Adams used to shoot before he got endorsed by Hoyt.


----------



## reignman

That is a Herters bow.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Thanks for the info Reignman!!! Thats the kind of info I'm looking for!!!!


----------



## Moose mustard

Bear pronghorn was my first bow. i missed alot of deer with it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Possibly another Prototype!!!*

This bow came from an estate auction for a well known archery enthusiast and inventor named Lawrence C. Rickard. He received a patent for a bow in 1980 (not this one though). I don't know if this bow was ever in production or not but it is one of my favorites so far!!!! Has anyone ever seen one like this before!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

heres a closer look at the lever on it!!
Its not a very good picture!!!
This bow is nothing but riser!!! No limbs!!! 1/8 inch metal rolled into the shape of a bow, grip was welded together!!!
When you pull the string, the cables run through the pulleys and pull a spring loaded lever up. When shot, the spring pulls the lever back down, which pulls the cables and string for firing!!! Pretty neat!!!!


----------



## Moose mustard

sort of a lever action compound bow:wink:


----------



## RealDakota

3dbowmaster said:


> It'll probably take a while, but here goes!!!!
> Any help with with names and dates and history or anything else would be appreciated!!!
> 
> The first is an ALLEN


Yep. It's an Allen Speedster. If memory serves, the model number is 7507. That and the serial number will be engraved in the aluminum hanger brackets. Most were manufactured during the mid-to-late '70s.


----------



## RealDakota

3dbowmaster said:


> I beleive this is the same bow as the unkown pic before!!!!
> View attachment 175023


Maybe my fading memory will spark other thoughts, but the first Herters in your collection may have been called the "Black Mountain Hunter." The second may have been called the "Perfection Power Magnum."


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Prototype Allen Kids Bow!!!*

The person I got this bow from knew the Allens!! He was given a couple of these bows from him!! They were going to be a kids bow!! But they were too fast and probably a little too many pounds!! So the idea was scratched!!! The bow is in the neighborhood of 24" Axle to Axle!! The wood grip was never carved out either!!


----------



## Bow_Rep

Recognize/had the Indian Comanche and the Martin Dynabow. The Dynabow was also private labeled to Jim Cox as the Magnabow (I believe) and it had a wooden riser. The Dynabow was one powerful bow in its' day.

I also had what you call the Onza and if I'm not mistaken, the Onza had a cam, not an eccentric wheel. The eccentric wheel model (just before the Onza) was the Jaguar. I bought my Jaguar in the 1980 timeframe.


----------



## mikericci

*Grahm Dynabow*

Wasn't there a company called Grahm that made a Dynabow? I'll search on the internet.


----------



## mikericci

*Graham*

There was a Graham Dyna-bow, I just spelled it wrong.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Got another one!! Carrolls Archery*


----------



## ArcherWolf

oops , can a mod please delete this one ?? thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

3dbowmaster said:


>


Last summer I had one of these come into the shop. It came in with a couple guys that had accents that could only have come from the big city of New Yawk and seemed very much like a couple of good fellas. Anyway, they explained that the bow had come apart. Never having seen this model bow before with such a seemingly odd configuration , four cables and a teardrop string, two idlers , and what seemed like an odd two cam configuration. I thought to myself "And I thought a force multiplier was bad enough ....Oh God, this is not going to go well" but , I just jumped right in , put a bit of applied knowledge to work and surprisingly everything seemed to just fall right into place. It took a few minutes to figure out which cables went where but once put together it all made sense. 

Up to this point I had always been a bit apprehensive about working on older unfamiliar bows. Since working on this one , I'm alot more confident with the older bows.


----------



## Chaos Archer

i have a browning explorer II


----------



## massman

*Dynabow history*

If my memory serves me, the Dynabow was designed by Martin. It may have been a first or a very early use of a cam in place of an e-wheel. I remember seeing my first Dynabow (as pictured in #18) circa 1977. It was the one with the metal structure in place of the bottom limb. This design was later ruled illegal for NFAA competition because of having only one flexable limb. It was deemed a machine instead of a bow. Rules state you need two flexable limbs to be considered a bow.

This resulted in a design change (as pictured in #17) where by the metal lower structure was replaced by a lower stub limb and a metal bracket. If examined closely the lower stub limb will flex ever so slightly during the draw. This allowed for the rule where by a bow has two flexable limbs. This allowed the design to pass as a bow, not a machine.

Regards,


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Still looking for a Martin KamAct if anyones got one!!!!!


----------



## Templar1305

3dbowmaster said:


> I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!
> View attachment 173654


I have an old book on Archery and this thing was called the Graham Dyna-Draw in it....

PS How many of these older bows are still shootable? I see people using "ancient" (in modern young people slang verbage) Bears and other bows all the time. It blows my mind when I read about people trading off last year's bow for a new one, when I know people shooting the same bow decades later....


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Theres maybe 1 or 2 that couldn't b e shot but most of the bows are shootable!!! Not saying that I would!!!!

The Stemmler bow has a quite awesome feel to, it even feels good when you draw it back!!!


----------



## XP35

I only have two oldies here. A '91 York Predator and a late 70s Trottermatic.










A pic of one in new condition....


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Let me know if you ever want to get rid of the Trottermatic!!!!!


----------



## XP35

As a matter of fact.....I DO!! What's the old beast worth?

It does need new cables and string, but the limbs are in great shape and there is no damage to the riser, just paint missing. It still draws, I ve not shot it, and the integrated "pull away" rest even works still.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

XP35 said:


> As a matter of fact.....I DO!! What's the old beast worth?
> 
> It does need new cables and string, but the limbs are in great shape and there is no damage to the riser, just paint missing. It still draws, I ve not shot it, and the integrated "pull away" rest even works still.



Thats a good question!!! I wouldn't have a clue as to what its worth. 

Someone has said before it is worth only what someone will pay!!! No real value listing!!! 

If you come up with a number let me know!!!!! I would like to have the first shot at it!!!


----------



## thenson

Wow, some really facinating stuff. Great collection, thanks for sharing.

thenson


----------



## tacoben

*Oldies but goodies*

Here are my old wheel bows that I posted sometime back in the Fingershooter Forum.

3DBowmaster, I noticed your Bear Tamerlane 2 has a cable guard. Is that an aftermarket item?..or, did it come with your bow? Thanks.


----------



## tacoben

forgot to mention, left to right:

Bear Tamerlane
Bear Alaskan
Jennings Arrowstar


----------



## 3dbowmaster

It was like that when I got it!!!!!! 
Nice collection you have!!! Maybe one of these days I'll get a Bear Alaskan!!!






tacoben said:


> Here are my old wheel bows that I posted sometime back in the Fingershooter Forum.
> 
> 3DBowmaster, I noticed your Bear Tamerlane 2 has a cable guard. Is that an aftermarket item?..or, did it come with your bow? Thanks.


----------



## bhtr3d

Does anyone have a pic of the survivor bow & arrows that I believe Martin made.


----------



## RealDakota

*KamAct*



3dbowmaster said:


> Still looking for a Martin KamAct if anyones got one!!!!!


My collection is too diverse and includes some duplicates, so I have a KamAct, an early Martin Dynabow (with the rigid lower limb), a Herters, and several Allen bows I've been thinking of selling. 

As I understand it, Martin made 2 versions of the KamAct. Mine is the original version, in good condition, with a lime green riser and black limbs. It was previously part of a collection that I suspect (based on other contents of the collection and the location) belonged to Ben Pearson Archery.


----------



## mossy835

wow...those are definatly differant looking!!:mg: 

mossy


----------



## sammyg

First let me join the club and say you have a great collection of old bows. I remember alot of those models and have shot quite alot of them in my time. I have been a finger shooter always . I started with recurves , went to a Bear Polar , to a PSE Citation Hunter, to a Bear Alaskan, to the one I use now,a Hoyt Pro Vantage Legacy. I still shoot them all from time to time, but the Alaskan is getting in bad shape. The limbs are starting to come apart at the sockets. I have been trying for some time to find a set of limbs for it but haven't had much luck. Incidently, someone brought up Chuck Adams' name and the bows he used. He did in fact shoot the Jennings Arrowstar for years, but before that he used the Bear alaskan, I have seen alot of pics of him in old hunting magazines with an Alaskan in hand. Sorry for the long post, but I love talking about these old bows. Also , if anyone knows where I might find a set of limbs for my old Alaskan it would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## deant

I have a Deltav, a first year alaskan, had a mint very early allen with guitar tuners serial # done with hand engraver (sold that one stupid) have a kamact. 
Also have a Darton stinger IT almost never see these look like a cross between a bow and a wrist rocket. Need to put a string on it the original broke.
Dean


----------



## tacoben

sammyg said:


> First let me join the club and say you have a great collection of old bows. I remember alot of those models and have shot quite alot of them in my time. I have been a finger shooter always . I started with recurves , went to a Bear Polar , to a PSE Citation Hunter, to a Bear Alaskan, to the one I use now,a Hoyt Pro Vantage Legacy. I still shoot them all from time to time, but the Alaskan is getting in bad shape. The limbs are starting to come apart at the sockets. I have been trying for some time to find a set of limbs for it but haven't had much luck. Incidently, someone brought up Chuck Adams' name and the bows he used. He did in fact shoot the Jennings Arrowstar for years, but before that he used the Bear alaskan, I have seen alot of pics of him in old hunting magazines with an Alaskan in hand. Sorry for the long post, but I love talking about these old bows. Also , if anyone knows where I might find a set of limbs for my old Alaskan it would be appreciated, thanks.


sammyg,

That's great information and history you provided there about Chuck Adams. As for your Alaskan, I rarely see these bows on flea-bay, and if there is one, they get quite expensive (bids) for a vintage bow. I kinda have the same situation as you with the limbs to my Alaskan, except mine is a bit twisted at the tips, though still shootable. I saw a left handed model for about $60 on flea-bay and I was gonna use the limbs to replace my current limbs. I decided not to since I did not have the money at the time. I really love the Alaskan and the longer ATA Tamerlane with there "recurve" limb design. 

The only thing I wish for is that the current Bear Company come out with a replica/commerative model with today's modern materials. Thanks!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

deant said:


> I have a Deltav, a first year alaskan, had a mint very early allen with guitar tuners serial # done with hand engraver (sold that one stupid) have a kamact.
> Also have a Darton stinger IT almost never see these look like a cross between a bow and a wrist rocket. Need to put a string on it the original broke.
> Dean


Nice Colection yourself, I like yours better than mine!!!!
You've got the three on my Most Wanted List!!!!!!

I've only seen one of the Stingers on Ebay before and I got out bid at the last minute!!!! 
If I could ever get a hold of the DeltaV, Stinger and KamAct, my quest would be almost complete, atleast until I found one that I didn't have!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dbowmaster

"The only thing I wish for is that the current Bear Company come out with a replica/commerative model with today's modern materials. " 



Wouldn't that be awesome!!!!


----------



## deant

Darton Stinger IT (String broke)


----------



## deant

Bear Deltav this bow is mint!


----------



## deant

First year alaskan I have the Bear catalogs compounds showed up in 75 I believe the tamerlaneII and Alaskan are listed notice the first ones dont have the "cable stands" the cables go right into the handle.


----------



## deant

Martin kamact left handed but it was cheap! these were big $ bows so I think thats why you dont see many.

a dynabo is high on my list I remember years back bowhunters wharehouse was almost giving away the stinger ITs wonder if they sold them all?


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Deant,
Between the two of us we all most have the perfect collection!!!!!


----------



## sammyg

Yes, I have to agree that I would love for Bear to make a repro or commerative model Alaskan. To DEANT, I had one of the early Alaskan models you show in your pic. The early ones did not have the extra set of wheels in the speed brackets that the later ones had. Also all of the early models,if I remember right , had gray limbs, the later models had black. The bow I had like yours ,was purchased used from a fellow I used to work with. He had bought it new , but hadn't used it in years. I ended up giving it to one of my real good friends after his old bow came apart. He doesn't use it anymore.I would love to have it back but I can't bring myself to ask him for it. But I think that this is one of finest compound bows ever produced. They shot very well, especially for a finger shooter. Their 30% let-off was perfect for this.


----------



## deant

My alaskan appears to be factory camo just like the earlier recurves. It doesnt seem added later as the paint doesnt cover up any markings on the bow. I like the S hooks that hold the string.

Deant


----------



## Templar1305

sammyg said:


> Yes, I have to agree that I would love for Bear to make a repro or commerative model Alaskan. .


A couple of weeks back,I started a thread where I pointed out that its odd how old bows often last for a decade or two or three, yet nobody in the industry seems to think in terms of "classics".
S&W revived the old model 21 and sold a fortune worth of them. Its just a blue steel fixed sight .44 special.
Many gun companies make a killing off of mil spec type 1911s, as they are viewed as classics....
But todays archery companies seem to be intent on following the leader (split parrallell limbs and funky cut out risers) and don't seem to be all that interested in keeping a "classic" in their line up....
I see a lot of older Bear bows that are just plain works of art. 
Today, some of the bows that had the wheels offset in little containers bolted on the limbs look a mite odd, but if you think about it, such design protected both the wheels and the string!


----------



## Templar1305

3dbowmaster said:


> This bow came from an estate auction for a well known archery enthusiast and inventor named Lawrence C. Rickard. He received a patent for a bow in 1980 (not this one though). I don't know if this bow was ever in production or not but it is one of my favorites so far!!!! Has anyone ever seen one like this before!!!
> 
> View attachment 175702



I wish I never saw that bow, LOL...
Every night I think about it, and now you have me fascinated!!!!!


----------



## sammyg

Templar1305, I agree with you . The people that manufacture archery equipment in these modern times seem to be hung up on arrow speed. I know alot of archers today ,that all it seems they care about is how fast their particular bow will launch an arrow. I call them speed freaks. If you put one of these old bows that are listed in this thread, which all were excellant bows in their day, in their hands , the majority of them would be like a fish out of water. Sorry for the rant, it's just my two cents worth.


----------



## RealDakota

*One you don't have*



3dbowmaster said:


> Nice Colection yourself, I like yours better than mine!!!!
> You've got the three on my Most Wanted List!!!!!!
> 
> I've only seen one of the Stingers on Ebay before and I got out bid at the last minute!!!!
> If I could ever get a hold of the DeltaV, Stinger and KamAct, my quest would be almost complete, atleast until I found one that I didn't have!!!!:darkbeer:


Thought you might enjoy this one.


----------



## deant

*new baby*

Here is my new baby. Got it on ebay $20 not here yet. I am going to go all through it modernize it a bit and hunt with it this year. Its a browning not sure which model yet.


----------



## electric134

*funky*

That is a cool funky bow. Let us know how it shoots. Judging by the cams it don't look like much let off. Good luck.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

RealDakota said:


> Thought you might enjoy this one.



Pretty neat!!!! Now the whole picture!!!! I know that you probably have a nice collection, so go ahead and post'm


----------



## RealDakota

3dbowmaster said:


> Pretty neat!!!! Now the whole picture!!!! I know that you probably have a nice collection, so go ahead and post'm


Ought to, but I only have pix of a few and never seem to get around to taking more. I happen to have this pic because the bow is going up for sale (I have 2).


----------



## RealDakota

RealDakota said:


> Ought to, but I only have pix of a few and never seem to get around to taking more. I happen to have this pic because the bow is going up for sale (I have 2).


Oops! One more try!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

RealDakota said:


> Oops! One more try!




What bow is that?


----------



## RealDakota

3dbowmaster said:


> What bow is that?


Allen model 6703.


----------



## deant

deant said:


> Here is my new baby. Got it on ebay $20 not here yet. I am going to go all through it modernize it a bit and hunt with it this year. Its a browning not sure which model yet.


Shot the old bow this weekend actually shot nice very quiet it shot with fingers no release. Its a bit out of tune knock point too low and I have to shorten up the draw a bit. Was using 2016s with feathers they were flying straight. Not much faster than my recurve.:wink: 
Dean


----------



## Supershark

WOW :noidea:


----------



## James413

*Bear Tamerlane II*



3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173641


Nice Bow. I just started up archery again, after a couple of decades, and pulled out and dusted off my Bear Tamerlane II bow. The guys at the club were checking out my antique. It still shoots well, although the arrows need to be repaired. I purchased the bow from a fellow archer in the 70's, added the checkit site and hot-shot release.
I had to pull out my original instruction manual to set it up again after cleaning. The manual is dated 1974, and covers Bear, Allen, Jennings, Carroll and Precision or Wing bows. original price for the manual was $4,95.

You have a graet collection.

I also have a Ben-Pearson Javelina, and Avenger by Black Hawk long bows, all dating back to the 70's.


----------



## jeduffey

A friend of mine just picked up a good condition Browning Explorer I, lefty. Can you tell me more about it? yr, value, other?

He also got another Browning Trophy Master that is going in the garbage, but Bear Denim kid's bow he's keeping. Any info is helpful. Let me know if you are interested in the dead Browning.



BTW, it would really help the viewers if you could use the flash or some photo editing software to bring up the light in the images. They're a bit too dark to see much of anything.


----------



## EMS_Scout

*PSE Presedential Citation*

I have a factory(?) hand engraved PSE Presedential Citation with matching engraved 36' stablizer, matching engraved Check-it sight w/scope, and brushed alm. case. It is in allmost mint con. (limbs are yellowed one lock on case broke, TKS American Airlines) Will have pics of it soon, I'm thinking fo selling it don't know est value. Feel free to email me. tks y'all


----------



## myrmidon

*Wow!*

Wow! now I don't feel so bad about all I've collected! :zip: 
Nice to see old favorites ! I remember Chuck Adams hunting with a Bear Magnum Hunter ...............Love to see that one again!


----------



## cbmac

Ttt


----------



## Old Man

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173645


What are the specs on your Cobra. I have one, It's 50lb draw, 50% let off, 28-29" draw. Serial #F1A 1171. Not sure of the year of manufacture.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Old Man said:


> What are the specs on your Cobra. I have one, It's 50lb draw, 50% let off, 28-29" draw. Serial #F1A 1171. Not sure of the year of manufacture.


I will look in the morning, hopefully I won't forget!!!! You may want to PM me.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Heres a Bear do it yourselfer!!!!*

A fellow AT member gave me this bow a while back. He said it was around 1981. You had to build this bow yourself, and the name of it was a Bear.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*Finally got one!!!!! Martin KamAct*

I finally got hooked up with a fellow that had a Martin KamAct. And wouldn't you know it, before he decided to sell it to me, he decided to shoot it. And he cracked the limbs on it. I went ahead and bought it since you can't find them anywhere!!!!!!


----------



## bowman84

3d i have one of those browning cobras, what is the draw weight of it.


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1

Look like good bowfishing bows!!! HEY i need one of those!!! lol nice collection


----------



## Lawrence Archer

So cool!


----------



## hs6181

I like that Bear Denim. I have a Bear Minuteman Recurve with almost the same riser. The limbs slip into my recurve with the same type clips to hold them.


----------



## Dilligaf

Does anyone still have a bear Delta V.
Always like the look of those when iwas a kid.


----------



## alexvpaq

WHoa! That's quite a great bow collection you got there!:mg:


----------



## massman

*Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Finally picked up a Dynabow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought it off of a guy in California. Listed on E-bay as a BEAR I was lucky it did not field the normal amount of bids. It looks like it is in rough shape having been painted flat black for hunting. I plan to disassemble it and refurbish the complete bow to its original form.

It is most likely not a Martin as it sports the metal handle of the later models. But it is a DYNABOW configuration. I shot an original Martin all wood Dynabow back in 1977 or 1978 with the all metal lower limb. This one has the lower wood limb that flexes ever so slightly, so I'm pretty sure it would be NFAA legal.

Cannot wait until it arrives.


Regards,


----------



## sagecreek

That's a nice collection Derek.


----------



## npk

*Yamaha Compound bow*

I also have a collection of about 30 bows(including Kam-Act, Dynabo, Herters and Oneida).

One of the bow that I hardly seen around is the Yamaha Compound bow with Fibre Glass limbs!

NPK


----------



## SNAPTHIS

*i have a Bear Alaskan*

I purchased it new in 1972 at starlight archery on 8 mile road in Detroit. It is still in perfect condition and has the correct Bear bolt on quiver and the multi pin site that fit in the arrow pass window. everything on it is the original and it still shoots great. It was $279.00 in "72" which was a lot of money then. I still have the original hand book that came with the bow. It is a seventy pound model and had 25% let off. The only non-perfect thing about the bow is the green and brown bow dull spray paint that i used to take the shine away for hunting which comes off and the bow is perfect underneath but is a pain to get off. I quit shooting for 21 years[ I was drag racing] but eight years ago I picked it up and it still shoot like it was new. This led to my current state of addiction shooting every kind of archery I can find time for ie: Thursday I'm off to Augusta to shoot the ASA Pro-Am. The alaskan is still in the original soft case my girl friend bought for me 35 years ago......she's been my bride now for 32 years boy time flys. Mark Trombley


----------



## 3dbowmaster

I've added a few more to my collection since the last post. I'll work on posting some more pics asap....


----------



## bear-of-grayling

3dbowmaster said:


> I would really like to figure this one out!!!! It has a bunch of wheels or pulleys!!
> View attachment 173675


It is a Herter's.


----------



## bear-of-grayling

3dbowmaster said:


> I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!
> View attachment 173654


Graham Dynabow, I think.


----------



## RealDakota

*Margin Dynabo*



Dan Dintaman said:


> Graham Dynabow, I think.


The photo is of a late-model Martin Dynabo built on the Cougar II/Cougar Magnum riser. Graham's was somewhat different.


----------



## RealDakota

Dan Dintaman said:


> It is a Herter's.


It's the same mechanism as the Herter's design, but are you completely certain it's a Herters? Deep in the recesses of my memory, I recall a similar bow built by another company (I think probably by Robin Hood Archery). I think it had the dual limb bolts and lines similar to the bow shown... and the bow shown does not look like any of the several Herter's models I know.


----------



## RealDakota

3dbowmaster said:


> Has a signature that says Frank Ketchum I think!!!
> View attachment 173679


Looks very much like a RamCo compound. I think I recall seeing a photo of Jim Pickering shooting one at Vegas.


----------



## RealDakota

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173661


I'm pretty sure you are right about the Olympus.


----------



## fastpassthrough

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 179616


I shot a dear with one of those in 1980 45 yards fingers and no sights got it in 75 ish from Toms archery in spring lake park mn he sponsored 3 of us me my mom and dad those were the days i actually held on to it until 1999 when i moved from vegas to tn, wow thanks for bringing back the the great memories.


----------



## arahoyt

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173652


Got a buddy that still bowfishes with one of these. They sure are purdy.


----------



## arahoyt

ArcherWolf said:


> Last summer I had one of these come into the shop. It came in with a couple guys that had accents that could only have come from the big city of New Yawk and seemed very much like a couple of good fellas. Anyway, they explained that the bow had come apart. Never having seen this model bow before with such a seemingly odd configuration , four cables and a teardrop string, two idlers , and what seemed like an odd two cam configuration. I thought to myself "And I thought a force multiplier was bad enough ....Oh God, this is not going to go well" but , I just jumped right in , put a bit of applied knowledge to work and surprisingly everything seemed to just fall right into place. It took a few minutes to figure out which cables went where but once put together it all made sense.
> 
> Up to this point I had always been a bit apprehensive about working on older unfamiliar bows. Since working on this one , I'm alot more confident with the older bows.


Gotta love the experimental rebuilds.... keeps you sharp.


----------



## brtesite

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173662



citation?


----------



## uphunter

ttt


----------



## rokkilr

PSE Citation..won the Colorado state Indoor with one in 1975. Very nice shooting bow.


----------



## rokkilr

Jennings Unistar...I think...


----------



## rokkilr

3dbowmaster said:


> Has a signature that says Frank Ketchum I think!!!
> View attachment 173679


Made by Wing then went on to be made by AMF (Anerican Machine and Foundry)


----------



## rokkilr

3dbowmaster said:


> I thought everyone might enjoy all of my bows and might know something about them!!!
> I have a few more on the way!!! I'll post them as soon as I get some pics!!!
> Any help on the dates and History of these bows would be appreciated!!!
> If you have any that I might want for my collection, just pm me with what you got!!


You don't have any Carrolls...made by Carrolls Archery Products in Moab Utah..most winning bow of its time..


----------



## RightWing

Thoose are some neet bows..!! Sweet collection....!!!!! The Browning Cobra was my first bow, got it used for $40.00 when I was a High School Freshman. Someone had sprayed flat green spraypaint all over it. The top limb broke on me while I was at full draw, and a two inch peice of laminated limb stuck in my arm (lots of blood, but I didn't notice for a few minutes.... I was too shocked and sad that my only bow had just exploded to notice I was hurt). 

Good Times


----------



## kebees4

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173641


I owned one of them before.


----------



## kebees4

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173645


I had one of that killed a lot of deers. They weighed less than 2#. Was a great light weight bow.


----------



## bowtech2006

Very Cool!!!!!


----------



## theloghouser

*Would you believe / A 40 year old Brand New Bear Polar Ltd*

Brand new Polar LTD in original box Original manual and original Window Sticker


I'm not sure what year but I think 1970 or so:mg:


----------



## theloghouser

*Oh found another oldie Brand new in original Pearson Renegade*

Brand new in original box Pearson Renegade III 80 #er


----------



## Quigly

WOW!!!!! That is an awsome collection!!!!!!!


----------



## reignman

Arrowstar


----------



## completepassthru

3dbowmaster said:


> I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!
> View attachment 173654


If i am not mistaken this is the first one cam ever made. I believe it was made by Martin.


----------



## fuelracerpat

3dbowmaster said:


> I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!
> View attachment 173654


The best I recall....and as mentioned above the bow is by Martin and is a Jim Cox "Cheetah" Dynabo.......no "w". I shot one for quite a while, very fast for its day,had nearly no valley, and as one would expect with 50% let-off if you creeped any at all would just about rip the shot from you. I still have a couple of top limbs lyin' around if you're interested.....one of them would go to 80#. If I looked real hard.....I moved a couple of years ago....I think I may still have the owners manual for the bow.:mg:


----------



## Kill Shill

wow.there are some real fossils. the Bear pronghorn was my 1st compound


----------



## Questie

Wow. Those really are impressive. I wish I had a collection like that. Bows looked really different back then.


----------



## dave1280

thanks for sharing.............:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## buchnermd

*don't know what to do with these*

Hello,
I noticed that you have a lot of old bows. I have recently been given two bows. One is a Browning Cobra like the one you have 28-29" draw factory set at 60# and is currently at 55#. The Serial number is F1A 13003-L. The other one is a Bear Alaskan S/N is 7-AC-34431 the factory set draw weight was 96# and I believe it is currently at 65#. I was told that they were both bought in the 70's. I am currently trying to get into archery/Bow hunting but can't see spending a whole bunch of money for equipment not knowing whether I will like it enough to continue with it. I also want to know if anyone can tell me where I can find out more information on them and maybe anyone who wants to bye them.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

buchnermd said:


> Hello,
> I noticed that you have a lot of old bows. I have recently been given two bows. One is a Browning Cobra like the one you have 28-29" draw factory set at 60# and is currently at 55#. The Serial number is F1A 13003-L. The other one is a Bear Alaskan S/N is 7-AC-34431 the factory set draw weight was 96# and I believe it is currently at 65#. I was told that they were both bought in the 70's. I am currently trying to get into archery/Bow hunting but can't see spending a whole bunch of money for equipment not knowing whether I will like it enough to continue with it. I also want to know if anyone can tell me where I can find out more information on them and maybe anyone who wants to bye them.


Check out ArcheryHistory.com It has alot of info on old bows:thumbs_up


----------



## Caleb ConDoin

You can buy a mid sized apartment if you sold all those bows. Do you still shoot all of them?


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Caleb ConDoin said:


> You can buy a mid sized apartment if you sold all those bows. Do you still shoot all of them?


Nope, Some are shootable, some are not.. I don't want to take a chance mess them up. I have pulled a few back though.. The one that looks like a recurve with cams on it is truely amazing.. Feels better than alot of bows today... The other is the green prototype bow, its just amazing how it works...the riser and limbs do not move, the only thing that does is the spring loaded lever...:mg:


----------



## GenesisAlpha

That is a nice collection, thank you for sharing:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## dbear

rokkilr said:


> PSE Citation..won the Colorado state Indoor with one in 1975. Very nice shooting bow.


I agree.....very nice!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Alot of old memories there... the PSE was a Citation. That became a popular and expensive bow in it's day... they even did a Presidential model that was around $1000.00 and featured a custom Gruer bow case and engraving on the bow. A great bow.

Great collection. You need a Bear Delta V.


----------



## Indianbullet

Here is a Kam Act my Dad bought for my brother when he got out of the service in 73


----------



## clint999

I don't get it


----------



## 3dbowmaster

clint999 said:


> I don't get it


What do you not get???


----------



## markanthony

Ok. So I have to finish the colection of brownings..

I have a 75ish browning explore II with sight and attached quiver. 30" draw set at 70 lbs. goes from 55 to 70 lbs. In great shape..


----------



## redbaronx

I'm not looking to build a collection, but I've picked up a couple older compounds:

Ben Pearson, mid 1970's. New old stock from a sporting goods store:









Browning Nomad Deluxe, 1980's. eBay. Shoots real well. Set to about 40#, max 45#. let off is probably not more than 50%


----------



## d-dub66

Thats an awesome collection..Thanks for sharing


----------



## sagecreek

Hey D,

you still shooting?


----------



## toxoph

3D, most impressive. When I started collecting bows (presently at 150), I knew compounds would be the next ones to collect. Over the years I have had my chances to pick up quite a few but have not done so. I have gathered a few though. Some noteworthy models I have are an original Allen, Rigid, original Jennings model T and my most cherished one (though only to me), a Tamerlane signed by Fred Bear for me.

My main issue with collecting compounds is storage space. My recurves (and related items) already take up a huge amount of storage and compounds, (pardon the pun) just compound the problem! 

No doubt compounds have become very collectable, glad to see people are starting to see that now.


----------



## Cold Weather

SNAPTHIS said:


> I purchased it new in 1972 at starlight archery on 8 mile road in Detroit. It is still in perfect condition and has the correct Bear bolt on quiver and the multi pin site that fit in the arrow pass window. everything on it is the original and it still shoots great. It was $279.00 in "72" which was a lot of money then. I still have the original hand book that came with the bow. It is a seventy pound model and had 25% let off. The only non-perfect thing about the bow is the green and brown bow dull spray paint that i used to take the shine away for hunting which comes off and the bow is perfect underneath but is a pain to get off. I quit shooting for 21 years[ I was drag racing] but eight years ago I picked it up and it still shoot like it was new. This led to my current state of addiction shooting every kind of archery I can find time for ie: Thursday I'm off to Augusta to shoot the ASA Pro-Am. The alaskan is still in the original soft case my girl friend bought for me 35 years ago......she's been my bride now for 32 years boy time flys. Mark Trombley


the Bear Alaskan was introduced in 1975-and I know because I have the original catalog where it is announced.

that was the first year that Bear Archery introduced compounds.


----------



## cchunter

*Wow!!!!*

What a great collection bud and I think the last Jennings Bow is the Arrow Star


----------



## JohnAgatep

*Martin Dynabo*

Martin Dynabo.
I would be willing to buy this unit from you, if you'r willing to sell.
760-497-0547


----------



## JohnAgatep

*willing to buy your Dynabo*



3dbowmaster said:


> I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!
> View attachment 173654


Hello, I'm willing to buy your Dynabo.
John Agatep / 760-497-0547


----------



## JohnAgatep

*I wish to buy this Dynabo.*



3dbowmaster said:


> I don't know alot about this bow, I would like to know the name especially!!
> View attachment 173654


I would like to buy this Dynabo from you. 
John Agatep 760-497-0547


----------



## 3dbowmaster

JohnAgatep said:


> I would like to buy this Dynabo from you.
> John Agatep 760-497-0547


Sent you a PM...

I'm probably not going to part with any unless someone would want the whole collection minus the Wing bow (its my Dads first) I think I've got a few thats not pictured, I've got a Darton Stinger that I don't think is pictured, pretty neat bow if you've never seen one..


----------



## JohnAgatep

fuelracerpat said:


> The best I recall....and as mentioned above the bow is by Martin and is a Jim Cox "Cheetah" Dynabo.......no "w". I shot one for quite a while, very fast for its day,had nearly no valley, and as one would expect with 50% let-off if you creeped any at all would just about rip the shot from you. I still have a couple of top limbs lyin' around if you're interested.....one of them would go to 80#. If I looked real hard.....I moved a couple of years ago....I think I may still have the owners manual for the bow.:mg:


I would be interested in buying those limbs from you.


----------



## 20ftup

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173635


Now that brings back memories My first compound was a pronghorn hunter and it was my first new bow ever its still around here in a closet somewhere


----------



## neilmaclennan

Nice Collection I just bought a Cupid Archery C-2-W it was made in 1976 and only a few were made as the company only existed for about a year. I don't know much about it but would love to. Here's a link to my flickr page http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ so you guys can see it. I haven't figured out yet how to insert an image directly like you have. How did you do it?


----------



## horsebow

I love the old wooden compounds. I would love to collect them, but I don't have the money or space. The only one I have is a Browning Safari.


----------



## Huntingvision

I still hunt with my Wing Impact! It is the bow I used the most for the last 34 years!!! Don,t know how many deer I have shot with it. But it would be a big pile of them!!!


----------



## rich e

pic #26 is a robin hood cable bow, my first compound bow, and killed my first archery buck with one.


----------



## Hillcapper

Wow, that really brings back some memories. I had a Jennings T-Star. The Mountaineer bows were made by Chuck Nease in WV who later made CSS bows. I still shoot one thats about 10 years old.


----------



## blackoak

theloghouser said:


> Brand new Polar LTD in original box Original manual and original Window Sticker
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what year but I think 1970 or so:mg:


The Polar LTD was made later into the 70's I'm thinking 77-79. The Polar II was before the LTD. The Polar II was my first compound and to this day I shot more arrow through that old bow than all bows I have owned combined to this day. I killed my first deer with it. The memories this thread brings up are refreshing


----------



## shockwave69

3dbowmaster said:


> View attachment 173649


They went back to quad limbs, how long before they make a new bow with same configuration as this one ??


----------



## fuelracerpat

JohnAgatep said:


> I would be interested in buying those limbs from you.


Just noticed this... I have two top limbs... one is very heavy an 80# limb I think, and the other is not so heavy.
They were numbered if I recall, weight-wise. I don't remember the numbers for the limbs off the top of my head, but, I can look...


----------



## shockwave69

If any ones interested i did some browsing...

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=vintage+compound+bow&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301


----------



## CHPro

> The Polar LTD was made later into the 70's I'm thinking 77-79


I think you're close. Pretty sure the one I have was purchased new in 1976 and may have been the first, or possibly second, year they were available.

>>------>


----------



## b-valley

hi i also have a darton stinger i/t and was wondering if someone could tell me what it's worth


----------



## fromstick2cam

This is a Robin Hood Cable Bow . Draw lengths 27 to 31 inch , 44 , 55 or 65lb


----------



## Spikealot

3dbowmaster said:


> I beleive this is the same bow as the unkown pic before!!!!
> View attachment 175023


I had one of those years ago. Found it in an old outhouse in the woods.
Shot it a few times and ended up giving it away at a garage sale cuz I was (am) a dumbarse.!


----------



## wz1f

I have a like new condition a olympus king zeus with the shark fins,quiver,sights. looks like new.

Lee wz1f


----------



## Stroud Creek

My very first compound bow was a Ben Pearson Shadow 600 I sure wish I still had it


----------



## mike 66

nice collection there....i never saw the martin dyna before.. cool


----------



## ravenmullis

that allen kids bow prototype is truly one of a kind i have three old bows and they are all older than me and all are compound, first is a bear whitetail hunter, then i have a Fred Bear black bear, and an old PSE vector II, if anyone knows how much they are worth please tell me. by the way i'm 16, and my newest bow i got from cabela's last week is the new 2012 PSE Stinger 3G HP# 40-70# 25 1/2"-30 1/2". 
the first one is the whitetail hunter.







the second bow is the black bear.






. 
and the third bow is the vector II


----------



## Red-Team-98

You need the two best bows of the 70's the Bear Alaskan/Tamberlane and the PSE Citation late model.


----------

